# Fun xD



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2009)

There are 10 kinds of people in the world, those who understand binary, and those who dont.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2009)

lol, I saw that somebody's sig

anyway! what the hell is the point of this


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> lol, I saw that somebody's sig
> 
> anyway! what the hell is the point of this


t`was for a laugh thats all lol.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 11, 2009)

??? I don't get the point of this thread...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2009)

ok there is no point other than to share a joke...


----------



## shelley (Aug 11, 2009)

If dead people understand hexadecimal, and you and I understand hexadecimal, how many people understand hexadecimal?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 11, 2009)

There are also 3 other kinds of people in the world, those who can count, and those who can't.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 11, 2009)

11 out of 7 Americans have trouble with fractions, that's almost half!

75% of Statistics are made up on the spot


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2009)

shelley said:


> If dead people understand hexadecimal, and you and I understand hexadecimal, how many people understand hexadecimal?


57006, actually.


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nukoca said:


>



HAHAHA pwnd


----------



## phases (Aug 12, 2009)

So long as we're sharing stuff that makes us chuckle:


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 12, 2009)

A: Hi sweet lady, what color is your underwear?
B: R,G,B, ...
A: ???


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 12, 2009)

Nukoca said:


>


That made me lol.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > If dead people understand hexadecimal, and you and I understand hexadecimal, how many people understand hexadecimal?
> ...


Or deae, depending on how you look at it. =p


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 12, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...


deaf


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 12, 2009)

Resistance is futile (if < 1 ohm).
Do pyromaniacs wear blazers?

This list can go on and on.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't get that last comic


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 12, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I don't get that last comic



Me niether...


----------



## Asheboy (Aug 12, 2009)

lowonthefoodchain said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get that last comic
> ...



It's funny cause he's not wearing any clothes.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

That's not funny.


----------



## Ewks (Aug 13, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> lowonthefoodchain said:
> 
> 
> > piemaster said:
> ...



No, it's funny 'cause he not wearing any clothes has nothing to do with the other parts of the joke.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 13, 2009)

What's the opposite of ln(x)?
Duraflame, the unnatural log.

I <3 Bo Burnham


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

Orange ya glad I didn't say banana?


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 13, 2009)

Cyanide and Happiness is very random like that. If you don't get it then it's cool, it's a different kind of humor, I love them.. I've read every single one :|


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 13, 2009)

xTheAndyx said:


>


One word awesome


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 14, 2009)

cool joke, reminds me the years i learned math


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> A: Hi sweet lady, what color is your underwear?
> B: R,G,B, ...
> A: ???



i lol'd


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 14, 2009)

Knock-knock!


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

who's there?


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 14, 2009)

A little old lady.


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

A little old lady who?

Wow! I didn't know I can yodel!

l*oll*


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey... *I* was supposed to deliver the punch line!!


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 14, 2009)

You never said that


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 14, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Hey... *I* was supposed to deliver the punch line!!



LOL


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Feanaro (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow....just.....wow
That's one of the funniest things I've seen


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 17, 2009)

That is simply.......... wow.

I must admit I lol'd.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 17, 2009)

LOLOLOL.
"The more cheese, the more holes. The more holes, the less cheese. Therefore, the more cheese, the less cheese." A. Einstein


----------



## piemaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Someone try and make a comic worth laughing at.


----------



## phases (Aug 17, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Someone try and make a comic worth laughing at.









..Maybe?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2009)

?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 17, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


>



I don't even remember the last time I laughed this hard. I think I just woke my whole family up at 1 in the morning after reading this. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## (X) (Aug 17, 2009)

Why don't you guys posting comics use the comic thread?


----------



## elcarc (Aug 17, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Knock-knock!


NOBODYS HOME


----------



## V-te (Aug 17, 2009)

elcarc said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Knock-knock!
> ...



Yay Paradoxi!


----------



## phases (Aug 17, 2009)

(X) said:


> Why don't you guys posting comics use the comic thread?



Because this was a pointless 'fun' thread posted in the 'off-topic' area and it's not hurting anyone to partake in it?


----------



## (X) (Aug 17, 2009)

phases said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you guys posting comics use the comic thread?
> ...



It hurts the ones that want to read some fun comics and knows about the comic thread


----------



## phases (Aug 17, 2009)

(X) said:


> It hurts the ones that want to read some fun comics and knows about the comic thread



Hurts? Really?

You can't expect everyone that signs up here to automatically know about all the already established threads, and then get on them for posting in the off topic area on a thread designed to be 'fun' or 'silly', with something fun and silly.

You'll survive, put a band-aide on it.

Seriously, some of you are mighty nit-picky around here..


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2009)

phases said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > It hurts the ones that want to read some fun comics and knows about the comic thread
> ...



yea no kidding. but enough of this this is supposed to be a fun thread no argumets please


----------



## mazei (Aug 17, 2009)

buuuuaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhraaaauauuuauau.

Hi.


----------

